# Casting in the cut!!!!



## beachmatt31 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was wondering what itmeans to cast in the cut while surf fishing?i was wondering how far i should go out in daytona.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Not familiar with Daytona,. but would imagine the cut is the break in the sand bars along the beach. This is usually an exit or entrance for fish to come in close especially at high tide to feed close to the shore.. Fish mostly central jersey and the obx and this is really just an educated guess. hope it helps out a little...salt


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

posting this in the FL. section might get you better results


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Unless your fishing for pompano , I wouldn't waste my time fishing the beach..Make the short ride down to ponce inlet and fish off the jetties.


----------

